# Anyone Using Ruger American Rifles ?



## flathead

Interested particularly in any reviews of the .308. I'm a long time owner and user of multiple '06s but as I'm getting longer in the tooth been thinking it's about time to move down to the '308.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Santa Clause brought my youngest son a Ruger American 308 for Christmas. I loaded up some 125 grain ballistic tips over a reduced load for deer. Moving down from a 30-06 to a 308 is not much of a step down in recoil. Depending on the type of rifle you have in 30-06. The American is a really light rifle. It has sharp recoil if using 150+ grain factory loads. You can however add weight to the forearm or in the butt on the American. Just search youtube for the video. It is really simple.

The gun shoots honest 1 inch groups at 100 yards. They are handloads but I just picked a reduced load and loaded them up. I did not work up a load based on what the gun likes. It shoots 150 grain Winchester factory loads around 1.5 inches at 100. 

I really have no complaints on the gun especially since the cost was so low. I would say it is a great beginners rifle. The trigger is fine. I figure it breaks at around 2.5-3 lbs. I did adjust it as low as it would go. The stock is cheap and the forearm is a bit flimsy but this does not seam to cause a problem. I would not try to attach bipods to the forearm. It would cause the stock to contact the barrel. The barrel is fully floated. I did not find that shooting on sandbags made the stock touch the barrel as some reviewers have said. I do not rest the end of the forearm on the sandbags. I rest it farther back just in front of the action. 

The detachable box magazine is plastic and has a cheap feel but it functions fine. I really can't complain about the gun at all. It is perfectly made for what it is designed to be, an affordable gun that shoots extremely well.

The Marlin XS7 is a really good budget rifle. My older son has one in 243. It shoots great. I would recommend it as well. I would stay away from the Remington budget guns. I wouldn't buy any new Remingtons right now. That is another story in itself. 

If you have specific questions give me a call 336-953-2909. I love to talk about guns.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

I was always a long action guy, 30-06 and 25-06 but as I got older and smarter I wanted a short action gun and fell in love with the 7mm-08 it's a necked down 308. less recoil and flater than a 308 with more knockdown than the 243. a perfect caliber in my book ... shoot 120 gr bullets in it and look out


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I shoot a 120 grain Prohunter in my 7mm-08. Awesome caliber. I just came back up stairs from loading some 25-06. I shoot a 100 grain Hornady Interlock in it. I really like the 25-06 for deer. The 7mm-08 however is hard to beat.. I bought the 7mm-08 from Green Ford. You can load heavier bullets for large game or lighter bullets for varmits. 

I would actually recommend the 7mm-08 over the 308. If you don't hand load bullets will cost you more but some things are just worth it.

Darin


----------



## flathead

Appreciate the info. I too agree on the 7mm/08 but the ammo is not nearly as available, especially in quantity, around here. Availability and recoil reduction were my two main criteria. I just purchased a couple new 70% recoil reduction pads and installed them on my '06s. Gonna head to the range and see if they're as advertised and if they affect shooting. If so, I'm gonna trade or just purchase a couple of the .308s. All my research shows their accuracy is as good as or better than much higher priced rifles.


----------



## surfchunker

I don't reload either but just buy a couple boxes when I can get it and make sure the lot numbers match up. I shoot Federal Fusion 7mm-08 Remington 120 Grain Spitzer Boat Tail


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I bought a Limbsaver recoil pad for my 7mm Rem Mag. They have slip on, grind to fit and pre-fit screw on pads. I bought a pre-fit one. It does not perfectly match up but it is close enough. It does reduce recoil considerably. 

If you are set on a 308 you can get reduced recoil factory loads. Or try to find some 125 grain factory loaded rounds. 

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## chriscustom

I use a Ruger M77 7mm Mag


----------



## Finger_Mullet

chriscustom said:


> I use a Ruger M77 7mm Mag


How do you like your gun? I bought mine from my buddy. He actually pawned it to his father-in-law. I gave him the money to get it back and $40 for his trouble. It is a Ruger M77 stainless with a walnt stock. It is also a 7mm Rem Mag. I had a issue with the very first shot on a cold barrel would shoot about 1 1/2 inches low and left about inch. The following shots would move back to center and group tight. (within a inch). The barrel was not floated. It had quiet a bit of pressure on the barrel. I floated it and then decided that I wanted a synthetic stock. I ordered a overmolded stock. I really like the look and feel of the new stock. I have yet to shoot it to see if I still get the first shot out of the group.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

man I just don't see the need for mag. caliber gun unless you are shooting 300 plus yards or are hunting dangerous game ... proper shot placement is the key not mag. calibers


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> man I just don't see the need for mag. caliber gun unless you are shooting 300 plus yards or are hunting dangerous game ... proper shot placement is the key not mag. calibers


I don't see the need either for the big boomer magnums when hunting whitetails. That is why I mainly hunt with a 25-06, 6mm Remington, 7mm-08, 30-30, 243, 308. The 7mm Rem Mag is definitely not a dangerous game caliber. It was not designed for such. When shooting lighter bullets it is basically a loud 280 that kicks like hell and burns twice the powder with each pull of the trigger. It does have it's advantages with heavier bullets for elk and moose. And makes a fine long range caliber when loaded to it's potential. You could do the same work with a 30-06, 270 or 280 than you can do with a 7mm Rem Mag.

I bought mine only because I got a deal. I have mine loaded down and shoot 120 and 140 grain bullets. It has a mild recoil and it not overly loud. The problem most people have with the 7mm Rem Mag is they buy factory loaded rounds designed to shoot Elk. Small whitetails do not have enough mass to fully expand the bullet. Loaded correctly with a bullet designed to shoot light thinned skin game it is hard to beat for deer at any range. 

Darin


----------



## flathead

I purchased the Remington Supercell recoil pads, for my '06s and also for my 870. Hope to get to the range this week or next. I only shoot one round in my '06s and that's Federal Premium 165 gr BTSP. Also gonna shoot some Remington Magnum slugs and buckshot out of the 870. If the pads are as advertised I see no need to trade my '06s for .308s.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Those slugs are gonna bang you pretty hard!!!! Let us know how it does.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom

I have never owned a rifle before buying the Ruger M77 7mag. I always hunted with a shotgun ,bow or powder rifle. I bought it because a friend had one and let me shoot it and I fell in love
with it. I planed on using it in the mountains but never went back. I'm yet to use it to kill anything. Hopefully that'll change this year as I am planning a trip to Bath County Va. Yes the 7mag
is a big gun for deer, but, it'll kill anything in this country
without a doubt. But you dont want to take long to sight it in either. hahaha


----------

